# just for interest sake....



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

How many black competition ready archers are there on the "line" in SA right now?

"stand strong, shoot straight"

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Bushmen included LOL. I don't think that any will be appearing unless the goverment gets involved with a quota system.


----------



## Wibble (Jul 16, 2010)

I see that ABO is attempting to get a Development program up and running. Only future will tell how succesfull it is, but I doubt if there is any black Competition Ready archers right now.


----------



## impacthunt (Jun 14, 2008)

i know of one at our club but he is still a newbie but shoots well


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Not seen one. :dontknow:

They should get them Skydiving while they are at it.


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

Bushkey said:


> They should get them Skydiving while they are at it.


That would be a first.


----------



## zaber (Aug 12, 2010)

That ABO development squad,how does that work? were those archers randomly selected or do you have to apply for it?


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Bushkey said:


> Not seen one. :dontknow:
> 
> They should get them Skydiving while they are at it.


HALO with no chute


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

> Originally Posted by Bushkey
> They should get them Skydiving while they are at it.
> That would be a first.


I believe that the reconnesence guys are doing it quite successfully ...

To answer your original question, I would say "far too little" ...


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes I know. I did my Skydiving course at 5 Special Forces Regiment(formally known as 5 RECCE) in 1995 on Hoppers-valley Phalaborwa. Nothing wrong with there Skydiving abilities they jump from S/L through to HALO. It is just wishful thinking I would love t see more Skydiving Clubs around, maybe one next to my house for instance:wink:


----------

